# Wyoming deer region K



## black tip (May 28, 2011)

My son drew a Wyoming deer tag in region K. Any advise would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum and congrats to the boy. 

Region K's deer herd took a pretty good hit this past winter so pre-season scouting is more important than ever.

Much of K is private ground and in Wyoming you must know where you are at; private property is not always, nor does it have to be, posted. But there is access to a considerable amount of good deer country thanks to Wyoming's Hunter Management Area program (HMA) The HMA was developed to maintain and enhance hunter access by forming agreements with landowners who control large expanses of Wyoming's open spaces. HMAs may be entirely private lands or a combination of private, state trust land and federal land. Hunters are required to obtain a printed permission slip from the Wyoming Game and Fish Department to hunt a specific Hunter Management Area. The free permission slips are available online starting July 12. 

HNAs in Region K are the Bear River Divide, Coyote Creek, Knight Ridge, and Medicine Butte. The popular Medicine Butte HMA has a drawing for permission slips. 25 slips are for the first half of the deer hunt and 25 are issued for the 2nd half. 


Frankly, the online HMA permission slip process can be frustrating. Give me a PM if you need some help.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

PM me


----------



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

kinda sounds like your son is gay


----------

